# Stuck on boot screen



## tsaxman (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been regularly updating my TPad with CM9 tenderloin nightlies build for quite a while now and never had problems. That was until recently, when I upgraded to Sept 16 build. After the upgrade the TPad booted fine but I guess it crashed shortly after, and when I noticed it was stuck on the boot screen with the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod blue devil (or whatever that is).[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]At this point I have wiped the caches ([/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]wipe cache partition' and 'wipe dalvik cache'[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]), reinstalled [/background]cm-9-20120916-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip twice, and finally installed latest[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]cm-9-20120930-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip, as well as latest gapps, but still stuck on the same screen.

Any advices?

Thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

tsaxman said:


> I have been regularly updating my TPad with CM9 tenderloin nightlies build for quite a while now and never had problems. That was until recently, when I upgraded to Sept 16 build. After the upgrade the TPad booted fine but I guess it crashed shortly after, and when I noticed it was stuck on the boot screen with the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod blue devil (or whatever that is).[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]At this point I have wiped the caches ([/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]wipe cache partition' and 'wipe dalvik cache'[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]), reinstalled [/background]cm-9-20120916-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip twice, and finally installed latest[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]cm-9-20120930-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip, as well as latest gapps, but still stuck on the same screen.
> 
> Any advices?
> ...


His name is CID. The CM team decided they wanted a mascot that was unique to CM instead of Andy the Android mascot.

The first question is did you make a nandroid backup with cwm or TWRP? If you did restore it and you should get back to where you were. You can try resetting permissions, but I doubt that will help. If you don't have some kind of backup then my next move would be to use ACMEUninstaller and start over.


----------



## tsaxman (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks nevertells.

The TPda was on the nightstand and the problem started, and my wife woke in the middle of the night with CID staring at her, with the flashy white rotating background going endlessly. Yikes!! Pretty funny now, but I'm sure she didn't feel that way at the time.

I didn't have a back up since I know CM9 is alpha and I try to keep little personal data on it, for this same reason. Well, now I know better and do regular backups.

I've solved the problem by simply clearing the user data. Now it boots on [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]cm-9-20120916-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip just fine.[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Thanks for your help.[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Cheers[/background]


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

tsaxman said:


> Thanks nevertells.
> 
> The TPda was on the nightstand and the problem started, and my wife woke in the middle of the night with CID staring at her, with the flashy white rotating background going endlessly. Yikes!! Pretty funny now, but I'm sure she didn't feel that way at the time.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got it sorted out. Try to be religious about making backups. All it takes is one little hiccup and you can't go back without a backup.


----------



## ccray (Oct 17, 2012)

I am a n00b to the forum so pardon my posting errors. I have been running various nightlies for my Touchpad for some time without major issues just the normal ones. The last one I installed was 9-30. It has been working fine and I believe the battery has gone all the way down more than once and charged and booted again. Last night, I am not sure if it went down again with charge or not, but my wife used it and put it away (we rarely turn it off, just put it to sleep). Today, she thought it was dead and plugged it up which usually results in booting it at some point (running webOS and tenderloin boot choice). I can't seem to get it to boot or anything, but when I plugged straight to my computer it sensed the device and did some driver location install. As I can seem to boot I can get it into usb drive mode. Any tips or anything to try would be greatly appreciated. I don't know if it is another hardware failure. I don't think the battery is totally dead since it is able to be detected on plug/unplud.


----------



## ccray (Oct 17, 2012)

I managed to do a soft reset and that seemed to have gotten me back up and running. Still not sure what caused it but it appears that the level at which the battery killed over may have played a part.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ccray said:


> I managed to do a soft reset and that seemed to have gotten me back up and running. Still not sure what caused it but it appears that the level at which the battery killed over may have played a part.


Not sure what you mean by soft reset. Regardless, if you keep letting your battery drain down that low, you are risking loosing use of your TouchPad, not to mention it is bad for lithium ion batteries. One time when you let your tablet drain that low, it is going to refuse to charge back up.

A couple of rules to follow, when the charge hits 20%, recharge it. At the end of the day, recharge it regardless of battery level. When not in use, turn it OFF. Do not allow the battery to get run down to zero.

In the future, if you have a question, unless it specifically applies to the thread you are posting it in, start a new thread. You will have much better luck getting a quicker response. Here you posted a question about battery charging in a thread that has nothing to do with that.


----------

